# New Arrival - Longines Admiral Auto Diver



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

After a very hard week first week back at work I have finally managed to take some pics of my new purchase. This is the watch that I thought had been stolen from it's parcel in transit only to later discover to my great relief and embarrassment that it was in there all along!

I've worn it every day since it arrived and I really like it. I usually prefer bracelets but I think the leather strap suits this one very nicely and I wont be changing it. Anyway here's the pics:


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Very nice John. I'm not surprised that you were so concerned when you thought it had been pinched, it's not like having a seiko 5 go missing en route.

That's a very attractive line-up you've accumulated.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow thats a stunner! Nice score!

What size is it? I looks 40mm...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very Noice


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Thats awesome! I love that deployment buckle, never seen anything like that! although I'm not too sure I would have both that and the Rolex. I think they're too similar for me to own both - even though they are both great!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Great looking watch and nice packaging.

Gary


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Lovely! Longines are one of my favourite makers


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Henry W said:


> Thats awesome! I love that deployment buckle, never seen anything like that! although I'm not too sure I would have both that and the Rolex. I think they're too similar for me to own both - even though they are both great!


Thanks







I'm really pleased with it. It feels very well made and the signed deployment buckle is a nice touch.

The case is 40mm excluding the crown.

The other watch is actually a Marcello C Netunno and not a Rolex but I do agree it is a little too similar to the Longines. The trouble is the Netunno is a fantastic watch and I'd regret parting with it. I may, however, look to flip it for the blue version in the near future.


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

that would be due to a combination of glasses...

...one you put on your nose (and I was without), the other has liquids put in them (and I wasn't!)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JohnFraininthe93rd said:


>


I know i've asked before John but what make is the chrono?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> I know i've asked before John but what make is the chrono?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul. It's a Maurice Lacroix. I keep getting tempted to flip it because it gets the least wrist time of my 4, but I always end up decidng that it's too nice to part with. Here's another pic.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JohnFraininthe93rd said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > I know i've asked before John but what make is the chrono?
> ...


Thanks John - I think it's great.

If you do decide to flip it, remember me


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> JohnFraininthe93rd said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


Cheers Paul









I'll be sure to let you know if I ever decide that I can bear to part with it


----------

